# Tikka T3 Lite Stainless



## trablico (Sep 10, 2011)

I am considering buying a T3 in synthetic stainless and I would use this gun for deer and coyotes. I was thinking about a 25-06 for the combo but I would also consider a 243. Does anyone out there own a rifle in either of these calibers, and if so, how do they shoot? I have heard good things about these guns and would like to hear some feedback. I would probably swap out the stock for a Bell and Carlson and top it with either a VX-3 or a Trijicon.


----------



## fisch94 (Dec 31, 2011)

I have the 25-06 and really like it.


----------



## Rumpig69 (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi
I own one in .243 with 3-9x40 Tasco world class Japan they love Fedral factory 100gr sp, but I now reload using the Fedral brass and Remington 100gr sp pill and primer 31.0gr ADI AR2206H.
Forget Winchester 95gr silvertip Factory rounds they would not group for me at all and leave mass amounts of soot in your barrel.
I changed the recoilpad for a softer one.
It shoots Red deer out to 250mtr head and heart shots with out a miss and im a beginner.
If i left anything out you want to know just ask.


----------

